# To Any sig Owner/carrier



## mtnelson0788 (Dec 30, 2008)

For anyone who carries Sig Sauer Pistols. 
I am saving up to buy a P239 to carry, Is there any regrets you have? Or do you have any advice? I know a little about guns, but 900.00 is alot of money to me, I just don't want to spen alot and not be pleased with my handhun. Any help is very helpfull, Thanks...


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*no regrets...*



mtnelson0788 said:


> For anyone who carries Sig Sauer Pistols.
> I am saving up to buy a P239 to carry, Is there any regrets you have? Or do you have any advice? I know a little about guns, but 900.00 is alot of money to me, I just don't want to spen alot and not be pleased with my handhun. Any help is very helpfull, Thanks...


I am a handgun noob, but I can tell you I am very happy with my Sig.

I bought the 226 9mm about a week ago. I spent $799 + tax. I had considered several others (and frankly will be buying others) that cost less (and more), but based on shooting as many as I could at the range, I chose Sig and the 226 in particular.
I do like the Springfield XD as well for a less expensive option, but after shooting the 2 side by side, I went with the Sig (and again I am a noob!). I am considering the compact XD for CC!

The Sig shoots and feels great in in my hand. I've run my first 200 rounds through it and I could not be happier with it.

I am sure the experienced folks can give you the deep insight, I believe you will not be disappointed! Hang in there.... you can always decide to save more and get the HK P30 (oh, and yes, that one shoots nice too!)
<:O
-John


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

No regrets at all. Only suggestion would be a Galco Summer Comfort holster. I love my P239 and I actually forget I have it on. You can do a search for my photos. Type in plentyofpaws and you'll find my posts.


----------



## mtnelson0788 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey thanks a million! I like those walnut grips on your P239...


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

mtnelson, welcome to the forum. So, you are interested in a Sig Sauer? And a P239 to boot? Man. Nice choice. My first 45acp was a Sig P220 Compact. It's still my favorite firearm. Others have their favorite brands and models. The Sig is IT for me. It will make a very decent carry piece. What caliber do you anticiapte using? Incidently, I'm pretty sure my next firearm will be a Sig Sauer P239 in 357sig. I'm guessing you will choose the 9mm. Good luck to you.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

First - check budsgunshop.com for prices.

Second - you won't regret a sig. I have a used P6 (the cheap way to own a sig) and I love it. It is impressive and fun to shoot. 

The 239 is on "the list" for me. I hope to have one within the next year. 

Third - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Sig 239 and 229 both in .40 caliber for ammo exchangibility with my buddies. No regrets about having those on my permit, completely reliable with no break-in period.


----------



## seatmaker (Dec 2, 2008)

$900- is too much, just saw a black standard version at $600 something. Keep shopping


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I bought a SIG P239 .9mm and have no regrets. Personally, I think $900 for one is a little on the high side. I was able to get a used one in like-new condition for $425 shipped. 

Consider buying a Certified Pre-Owned SIG for less than $600.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I own two Sig Sauer's now and the only regret would be in only having two. I'm a 1911 man truth be told but I'll put either of my Sigs up against about anything. They always feed, they are spot on when it comes to accuracy. In my opinion you can't go wrong with a Sig Sauer.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a 239 in 9mm. I like accurate and reliable metal pistols w/hammers, so I think it is a wonderful pistol. However, it is not worth $900 - not even close in fact.

Since you are going to carry, make sure you are comfortable with the DA to SA transition that you will undergo when you are in the extremely stressful situation of having to shoot someone.

Can't go wrong with a Sig, but for the money you are looking at, I would not get a 239 as there are other choices that IMO provide as much performance for much less money.

PhilR.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I guess something's only worth what you're willing to give but I do think 900 is a bit high (I must have missed that when I 1st read this). You can find certified pre owned that will be just like new but a good bit less. I see them around 500-550 all the time.


----------



## inspyrd (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are concerned about the cost of a Sig, look into used Sigs. I have purchased three used Sig's over the last two years at a considerable savings and with no regrets what so ever.

I purchased a P6/P225 for $329.00 and came with 2 mags and box.

I purchased a P220 for $489.00 and came with 4 mags and box.

I purchased a P232 SL for $469.00 and came with 2 mags and box.

Hopes this helps. Good Luck!

Jeff


----------



## CZ40P (Dec 10, 2007)

I recently purchased a Sig P239 DAO in 9mm in November. It was a CPO and I paid $450. I have approx. 600 rounds through it without a problem. Shot fantastic right out of the box and it is now my carry gun. I don't think you can go wrong with a Sig, but I do think you can do better than $900.

Bill


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have the Sig 239 in 9mm and I have no regrets. It has become my carry gun, beating my Smith revolvers. I paid $450 for mine in a slightly used condition. Best of luck to you.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Well if money is a big consideration and you're looking at 9mm, you might look for a P6. There are still right many out there and you probably won't pay over $350 for one with 2 mags. It has very similar dimensions to the P239. Now if you're looking at .40 S&W or .357 Sig, definitely the P239.


----------



## JG01 (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 239 9mm and the only regret I have is I didn't get it sooner. You will not regret getting it. 
You might consider Hogue grips... feels a hell of a lot better for me.


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

JG01 said:


> I have a 239 9mm and the only regret I have is I didn't get it sooner. You will not regret getting it.
> You might consider Hogue grips... feels a hell of a lot better for me.


+1...and add the 10-round mag with the grip extension. :smt033


----------



## Firemedic21 (Nov 2, 2008)

I just bought myself a Sig P225/P6 & am extreamly happy w/that decision.I was able to get it for less than $300.00 w/2 mags+box.For Christmas my b/f was able to find the orginal holster for the gun & gave that to me.It was extreamly clean & only had a little holster wear.It looked like it had never been shot just carried.If I ever get another chance to buy a Sig I will not think twice about it.Something you might want to consider buying a used Sig.For the money u have set aside for one u could get several used ones.Just an idea.I don't think u can go wrong buying a Sig.Good Luck.


----------

